# i love med bottles...just got it on ebay



## vicki68 (Sep 6, 2006)

Something about it i love....the stopper i think. From an estate sale of a dentist, it was an inhalent to put the patient out. full label. i just love it. paid $6.50 for it.....too much? would have paid more.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 6, 2006)

> too much?


 If you like it, no. I like it. If the 6.50 incuded shipping you made out great. If not I'd sat you still did nicely.


----------



## vicki68 (Sep 6, 2006)

uhhhhhh......shipping was just a little more...lol.....but your right if i like it then of course its worth it. The company made this about 1850.


----------



## card (Sep 6, 2006)

I think it is great! I collect old medicine bottles also.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 6, 2006)

Very good find for the moola.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Feb 25, 2008)

I collect Texas medicine and Texas drugstore, know where I can find more besides Ebay, thanx.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 25, 2008)

Cool find!  I can't imagine putting someone out with epi.  It must have been to wake them up or for an allergic reaction.  It also constricts blood flow.


----------



## card (Mar 5, 2008)

Great find!! I don't think you paid too much. 
 Great condition!  []


----------

